
There’s a better way to get smarter than brain-training games - jonbaer
https://aeon.co/essays/there-s-a-better-way-to-get-smarter-than-brain-training-games
======
CrimsnBlade
The older I get the more I realize that all of these get _insert attribute
here_ quick methods are just gimmicks. The best way to achieve something is
with discipline and perseverance. It may not be flashy but it pays off in the
end. Stuff takes time, that shouldn't really be a bad thing.

~~~
hinkley
I wish now that I had not abandoned so many of my other interests to pursue my
career. I had from a young age a pretty sophisticated intuition about learning
new things, and am particularly good at becoming an expert beginner. For a
long time I assumed that this meant I had everything figured out.

In the last five years I've done a pretty deep dive into two hobbies and I've
found many new insights into the process of mastery that would have helped me
with my vocation. Indeed I think that by thirty these 'distractions' would
have paid for themselves and today I would be far ahead of where I am.

I think that the old saying 'jack of all trades, master of none' falls prey to
the principle of the excluded middle. People decide to focus on only one thing
and they overtrain, like an athlete or an AI algorithm

Instead if we all tried to be good at, say, three things, I think we would
find that they compliment each other and pay dividends.

